# What do you think of these singers?



## jgrv (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi folks! Please tell me what you think of these singers: it would mean a great deal to me. No need to sugar coat anything (not that you would!). By the way, that's me at the piano (I'm really a violinist...). 

Young-Ha Kim, tenor: 




Angela Kolkhidashvili, soprano: 




Aurelio Gabaldon, tenor: 




Many thanks!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't like Young-Ha Kim or Angela Kolkhidashvili. I liked Aurelio Gabaldon (with some restrictions).
Are they students? For students, not bad, but when compared to major operatic singers, not so good (which is understandable).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

They were Ok, but not great. Gabaldon was also my favourite. Kim belts too much, he needs to learn to colour his voice. I'm not that keen on sopranos anyway so I won't comment on Kolkhidashvili.

BTW, for heaven's sake tell Gabaldon to do something about the photo on his website. He looks like something from "after 12" on Failblog, not an aspiring opera singer.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I also assume these are students, or beginners, at any rate. The "raw material" seems to be there, but still needs some refining. And, of course, the roles of Tosca and Cavaradossi are just too heavy for Kim's and Kolkhidashvili's voices at this point. Where the two tenors are concerned, I prefer Kim's voice. (Actually, the one I really like is the bass/baritone who sings the Sacristan's lines!)


----------



## jgrv (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions so far, much appreciated!

While these singers are no longer students, they are young professionals just embarking on their careers.

Aurelio Gabaldon studied with Alfredo Kraus and was a prizewinner in Placido Domingo's Operalia World Opera Competition.

Young-Ha Kim earned Vocal Performance degrees in Korea (Bachelors), Indiana University (Masters) and SUNY at Stony Brook (Doctorate).

Angela Kolkhidashvili is from Georgia (not the state!) and recently finished training at Juilliard and Mannes.

Aside from my other musical activities, I work as a manager for opera singers and these three have recently joined my roster. Feedback means EVERYTHING. Thank you.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Kolkhidashvili has a potential of a quite good soprano, but I don't know overall, I can't say I really liked her. My advice: when you don't have Caballe voice, physical appearance is also important. If she improves her singing quite a little bit, and looses some 20 kg, she could be successful.


----------



## Caballe (Jun 30, 2011)




----------

